# Really stupid question about snow



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Please don't laugh...this is from a Southern California girl who moved here from Hawaii. I've seen snow MAYBE six times in my life. Not a fan of the cold!

I just watched the video from Finland. Is there anything to know about working a dog in snow? What is it like on their feet? Um, cold, yeah, that I could guess. But is it rough? Do I need to toughen up my dog's pads if we might see snow soon? 

Any tips on tracking in the super-cold? I'm used to the super-hot and giving the dog Go Dog, etc. Does the same apply for cold? Seems like the dog would need added help to combat the cold. Or maybe that's just me...

Thanks for any advice and for not laughing out loud Feel free to laugh behind my back. Most people do anway. :lol:

Laura


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It depends on the dog. Snow and ice can ball up in their pads and get stuck in hair, which is uncomfortable. 

But you're in Southern California. I'm from Arizona originally and I'd imagine you guys see about as much snow as we did in SE AZ - which was, about none. I think the most I ever saw was 6 inches that lasted about 12 hours.

Then I moved to Upstate NY. They don't measure snow in inches, they measure it in feet. Stupid lake effect snow off of Lake Ontario! 

Anyway, the dogs get used to it if it's often. Mine was born up there and was cool to go for walks and stuff on the ice, but it can rough their feet up a bit if they aren't used to it. The pitbull I brought with me up there from AZ needed a sweater though, he didn't have enough fur to stay warm on walks, but the GSD did fine.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

We don't get a lot of deep snow in England but mine love the snow - makes them bounce like puppies. Long coated (or curly coated) dogs seem to develop balls of ice more often - haven't seen one on my short coat shepherds.

When the snow melts and refreezes it makes the snow into razor sharp ice - that's when I find dog paws suffer. In that case avoid well traffic'd areas and try to walk on 'virgin' snow where possible.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I agree with Tanith....well trafficked icy snow can cut the pads. Long haired dogs are a problem in deep snow I have found...the ice will continue to ball up in the feet so as they can't walk, even when prepared with all manner of grease or oils etc.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

What part of SoCal anyway? Unless you're in the mountains, I'm going to bet you'll see about as much snow as Phoenix, AZ does. Also, a GSD isn't going to need any extra gear to keep it warm unless you're somewhere that is getting well below 0. That thick double coat is perfect to keep them nice and toasty. My GSD will go out and lay in the snow up here in CO on her own, even though she can come in the house where it stays warm.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm in north San Diego...I've never seen snow here. I meant I've only visited someplace where it snowed very few times in my life, the last time being over ten years ago.

My dog was just over two years old when he came from Germany, so he's probably seen the cold more than I have. We will probably be training quite hard for a week in the cold weather and I didn't know if he needed more fuel.

Thanks for the advice!

Laura


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It's not a stupid question - this is what I found on snow in San Diego



> Snow has been recorded falling on San Diego communities only five times in over 125 years of record-keepinghttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_San_Diego#cite_note-4. Snow flurries were last seen in San Diego on February 15th, 2008, and the last measurable snowfall to hit various neighborhoods and suburbs around the city fell on December 13th, 1967. In winter, light snow is common in mountainous regions of east San Diego County above 3000-4000 feet.


If it wasn't in California, I'd move. I hate snow.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I'm in north San Diego...I've never seen snow here. I meant I've only visited someplace where it snowed very few times in my life, the last time being over ten years ago.
> 
> My dog was just over two years old when he came from Germany, so he's probably seen the cold more than I have. We will probably be training quite hard for a week in the cold weather and I didn't know if he needed more fuel.
> 
> ...


I live in Minnesota . I work in snow quite a bit . Except on the rare occassion I worked my dog for an extended time in extreme cold and snow (you will never see that in Cali) where I gave him a little more food after he had rested and calmed down , I have never had to give him anything extra . 

You and the dog will be fine . The weak link in the cold is usually the handler . You proved that already by moving from Hawaii.

Sincerely , 
Jim (Haole Boy) Nash


----------

